# Should I Keep Free Fine China?



## KateH21 (Oct 29, 2020)

My primary plates are Corelle, but I think I'm down to 6 or 7 of them. 

I  have a set of fine china that hasn't been touched since 2000. I don't  have people over anymore and I don't intend to. I'm not into hosting  things anymore and doubt I ever will again.

I  just inherited two incomplete sets of fine china that's probably 60-80 years old. I intend to give one  set to a relative that hosts a lot of big family gatherings. I can't  decide if I should give her the second set or keep it.

 Is there any reason to keep fine china? Is it worth anything or is it simply an old tradition?

For anyone interested, these are the names of what I inherited:

Royal Rose fine china, made in Japan
English Garden 1221 fine china, made in Japan
Currier & Ives "The Old Grist Mill", by Royal, Made in the USA (not sure if this is fine china) - I'll likely keep this one


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 29, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!

If it doesn't mean anything to you, or anyone else in the family, and you can get something for it, why not get rid of it?  As far as keeping it, or giving it to a relative, and actually using it, you have to test it for the leaded glaze, that was on a lot of that old china, as well as crystal.  I have no idea how much it actually transferred to foods, but there's no sense chancing it.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 29, 2020)

Keep the stuff you like the best and use it. Give away any that you care less for. The value of lots of that sort of thing has dropped enormously. Younger people just aren't interested anymore. I have a very large, beautiful, hand painted vase from Bing & Grøndahl or Royal Copenhagen, that I inherited from my mother. It was worth about $800. Now, I would be lucky to get $200 for it. People just are not collecting fine China anymore.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 30, 2020)

It is easy enough to research your particular china for lead content.  
Fine china is fired at very high temperatures which reduces any chance of lead leaching. Also in order to leach, the food must be acidic and rest on the plate in order to absorb the lead. 

That being said, lead or not, occasional use will probably be of very, very little danger.  

I would keep the one that pleases you most and give the other away. 

Then USE them once in while, guests or not - it makes you feel good!

Put that sandwich on a pretty plate once in a while! Especially if it's raining outside.  And even when the sun is shining, take your lunch outside and feel pampered.

Set the table for one on an evening, dine by candle light with fine china!


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 30, 2020)

We tried to sell a complete set of fine china at a second-hand store a few years ago and there were no takers. As taxlady said, there's no market for that anymore because younger people aren't interested in formal dining. I agree with dragnlaw - keep the set you like best and give the rest away.


----------



## KateH21 (Oct 30, 2020)

Thanks for the responses. 

For me, the problem is that I have a strong sentimental attachment to things that once belonged to certain beloved relatives. It kills me to part with stuff like that, even if I know I won't use it. Then there's the fact that I always heard growing up that I should hold onto certain things because they will be of value one day. I see now why so many people over a certain age tend to be packrats and why so many younger people have no attachments to anything.

I already promised a set to the one relative and I'm ok with that. I think I'll keep a few pieces that I might use and give them the rest, if they want it.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 30, 2020)

KateH21 said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> For me, the problem is that I have a strong sentimental attachment to things that once belonged to certain beloved relatives. It kills me to part with stuff like that, even if I know I won't use it. Then there's the fact that I always heard growing up that I should hold onto certain things because they will be of value one day. I see now why so many people over a certain age tend to be packrats and why so many younger people have no attachments to anything.
> 
> ...



I think that is an excellent way to deal with it. Getting these sentimentally precious things into the hands of someone who will appreciate them is comforting.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 30, 2020)

Take pictures of the pieces you're giving away and put them in a multi-image frame as a memento.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 30, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> Take pictures of the pieces you're giving away and put them in a multi-image frame as a memento.



Excellent idea.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 30, 2020)

KateH21 said:


> ...the problem is that I have a strong sentimental attachment to things that once belonged to certain beloved relatives. It kills me to part with stuff like that, even if I know I won't use it...



Welcome to DC, Kate! Trust me, it gets easier the more you go through those mementos. My Mom died just as we were relocating 600 miles from home. I had 42 years of her and Dad's stuff to go through at a time my van was already full of my emotional baggage. A lot of that stuff got moved to the new place.  Most of it has been moved along elsewhere. 

GotGarlic's photo suggestion is a good one.  I started out doing that, then decided just after dozen photos in that just memories are good enough for me.


----------

